# Inside the DTP...



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So I got bored the other night and thought I would open up my DTP to see what it looked like on the inside. I had messed about loads with my old delonghi and knew it inside out so thought I'd get to know this machine. I'm quite interested to see if I can figure out a way of controlling the purge a bit better, as in not ending up with a flooded storage tray after using the machine. It gets pretty annoying. It could just be down to the amount of steam under there when it "blows off" but who knows. Extending the rubber spout going into the drip tray could be an option.

Anyway heres the the inside of my duo temp pro....









There's a fair bit of room inside so I'd say potentially could be easy to fit a small pressure gauge but not really sure if there would be much point. So far this machine is pretty consistent and maybe checking the pressure when extracting wouldn't be worth doing. Any thoughts on this? Just want to see what other people may think about potential mods to this machine.

Cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good to see inside the sage - looks like a stripdown would be fairly straight forward, nicely colour coded wires as well ...


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm repeating myself, but since you asked I'll tell you the mods that I would like to see:

1. A high quality tamper that is the same shape as the stock tamper, including the magnet. I really like the way the tamper hides away but I'd like a higher quality tamper.

2. I would like to make the drip tray hold more, possibly by getting rid of the hidden drawer. It seems that this would be easy to 3D print. However, my wife points out that if the tray is very wide and shallow, it will be tricky to remove without spillage.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah yes those are two little bug bears of mine also. I have massive hands so found the stock tamper too small for me to feel like it was any use. Felt like it was all my finger tips and no palm pressure. Where I work we deal with large machining companies so I could potentially have a tamp made to fit and sit in the dock.

The drip tray... well there's no real easy fix I don't think. unless like you say you could print something. That would be cool so if you end up doing it please share lol. I just found I had to change my normal routine and empty it daily.


----------

